# Don't know if I am irritated, disapppointed or hurt. . .



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I made these items for two family members recently. The Gypsy Cream owl and the lavender sweater were for my 6 year old grand niece and the shrug was for my niece. I never got any thanks from the recipients and when asked, the little girl's grandmother (my sister) said "Oh. She liked them." and went on to say how thrilled the child was to get money gifts since she absolutely LOVED to go shopping. I haven't heard a word from my niece, even though on the enclosed card I wrote my email address and specifically asked her to email me and tell me if it fit. Go figure. I'm not the most accomplished knitter in the world, but I thought these things turned out pretty well. I guess I will do mostly charity knitting since at least you get a little appreciation. Sorry, just had to vent a little.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I love all the items and would be delighted with them! Unfortunately many people have no idea of the amount of time and effort and love that goes into handmade things and if I were you I'd knit for others in future. Don't waste any more time or yarn on people who obviously don't appreciate it!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful!!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

You do beautiful work. Unfortunately, many of the younger generation don't appreciate anything that doesn't have some company's name/logo on it. 
Save your efforts for charity, it will be appreciated.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Love your items...especially the owl. Many children these days do not thank you and it is so much easier than the old days when you actually took pen to paper and a stamp to mail!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Your knitting is lovely. I only knit for people who really appreciate my work. If they don't show some kind of appreciation, they drop off my list. The effort put into these things is not always understood. But it hurts just the same.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Your items were beautiful, and I can see all of the work you have put into them! I do not knit or crochet many things for family members-most of them would rather have "name brand" items. As Daisybel said, they have no idea of the true worth of handmade things!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

one thing about charity knitting is that you never know who got the item and whether they liked it or not. Why the concern about giving something and expecting a reply, when you never get a reply from charity knitting except perhaps from the people that are collecting it.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

chickkie said:


> one thing about charity knitting is that you never know who got the item and whether they liked it or not. Why the concern about giving something and expecting a reply, when you never get a reply from charity knitting except perhaps from the people that are collecting it.


A valid point. However, I am going to be knitting for the Snuggles Project which provides pet blankets for shelter pets that is their forever blanket--issued to them when they arrive and stays with them to give them comfort and security and goes with the adopted animal to its new home. So, I will KNOW that the item is appreciated and won't be tossed aside or left in the back of a closet. I also intend to knit some hats and scarves for the homeless. Even though I won't hear from them personally, I will know I helped to keep them warm.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't blame you for being upset, I would be too. Your items are just lovely. Your work is very good! Maybe she has just been to busy to let you know they were appreciated yet. Hopefully you will hear from her soon.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Your items are simply gorgeous!!
It's a pity that so many do not appreciate handmade things!
I just do stuff for the pleasure it gives me making them!
We do appreciate the time and effort that went into making all of them!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I would be all of the above... although I'm pointing my finger at your sister - I would go directly to the recipients to find out for sure.

Everything you made is wonderful - it's hard to imagine that anyone would prefer cash/gift cards over your lovely thoughtful gifts.


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

I got the same thing no matter if it is hand made or bought presents so I too quit making or sending any thing any more. A quick thank you is all it takes and some people just have any manners. Your work is beautiful so give it to those who appreciate it.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

There are many who feel that gifts that are not purchased are because they didn't have the money to buy something. For some reason those people feel cheated. They never think that they are gifts from the heart ! I ignore them as far a gifts anymore.

I did two "ABC" blanket for the new borns and right after she unraped them she said she would save then and put them away - never to be used. I was p---ed. I would never make any more gifts for them and went to making blankets for "Birthright" where they were welcomed with open hands!!!!!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

would you share the pattern for the girls sweater? please? That is how much I like it!!


----------



## Tundrabunny (Feb 13, 2013)

I was talking about just this subject with my mother-in-law just the other day. We are both disappointed with how thankless the next generation seems to be. This year alone I was not thanked for a sweater set and rag quilt (a lot of work), another sweater set and knitted bunny, a crocheted hat, two stained glass panels....What is wrong with people that they don't appreciate the time, effort and thought that goes into something handmade. My New Year's resolution is to give only gift cards (maybe to some place that they won't even like) and save myself the trouble. I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND. And on behalf of my fellow crafters I want to say THANK YOU!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> would you share the pattern for the girls sweater? please? That is how much I like it!!


Sure. I will have to do so later when I am home since I cannot remember the name of the pattern. I know it was free on Ravelry. I promise I will post the link as soon as I can.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

There are many who feel that gifts that are not purchased are because they didn't have the money to buy something. For some reason those people feel cheated. They never think that they are gifts from the heart ! I ignore them as far a gifts anymore.

I did two "ABC" blanket for the new borns and right after she unraped them she said she would save then and put them away - never to be used. I was p---ed. I would never make any more gifts for them and went to making blankets for "Birthright" where they were welcomed with open hands!!!!!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

OOhh I like 'some place that they won't even like'.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Tundrabunny said:


> My New Year's resolution is to give only gift cards (maybe to some place that they won't even like) and save myself the trouble. I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND. And on behalf of my fellow crafters I want to say THANK YOU!


Hahaha! I like your style) I know you won't really do that. All of your kind comments make me feel a whole lot better. THANKS!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't beat yourself up about this, it is a reflection on them, ie the recipients, not your work.
I have been upset when not hearing back in the past so now , unless especially ordered, I just knit for charities. There are many needing help, just don't let it put it off your knitting, it is lovely )


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Unfortunately, there isn't as much appreciation for such special gifts as a friend can give and make, anymore. I don't know why anyone would rather have something made by a machine. I don't blame you.


----------



## Tundrabunny (Feb 13, 2013)

You're right....I won't really do it. But sometimes it feels good to "think" mean.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Your work is lovely. A 6 year old who prefers money? I have grandchildren that age, all of them prefer presents. Unfotuneately people are not teaching their kids to write thank you notes these days. I am sure your grandniece loved her owl and sweater, I think her mom needs to learn better manners.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I did two "ABC" blanket for the new borns and right after she unraped them she said she would save then and put them away - never to be used. I was p---ed. I would never make any more gifts for them and went to making blankets for "Birthright" where they were welcomed with open hands!!!!![/quote]

I think she saved these for her children to give to their children - I did the same thing- my grandkids used items made for their moms and my great grandkids are using the same items. I used the handmade things for photos or special occasions, then put them back up- it was because I treasured them so much- not because I did not like them.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I wouldn't do anything again for them. If they ask why I would just point blank out tell them the truth. If they don't like it, so be it. They didn't care if they hurt your feelings. I never got a thank you or anything from my two kids and grand kids. I don't give them any thing no for there birthdays or christmas as I haven't heard from them in over 3 years. I 'm done with and washed my hands and I don't worry about it. I've tried contacting and nothing. So be it. Your work is beautiful and that is something nobody can take away from you..


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I think you did a fine job, they are all lovely. I really like the bottom shrug/sweater, beautiful style. The little girl sweater is just right for a 6 year old, cute and stylish. And the owl, who wouldn't love that guy. thank you for sharing your items.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful gifts, For years my 2 GDs have been given Money £ 100 each,as well as what I make,Every year they act as if this is the first time,The do Thank me,Buy Birthday I send money never get a Thank you,It would be nice jst to know they has received it,


----------



## Ethah (Apr 2, 2014)

All beautiful! The owl is so cute.

I would feel hurt, too. I was prepared for the worst, but over the moon when my nephew sent me a picture and thank you for his wife's and daughter's Christmas stockings. This generation has not been taught the importance of thank yous. I'll even take it electronically.


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

I stopped giving to my niece and her family because there was never an acknowledgement. Whether they liked the items or not, it is discourteous not to thank the giver. After all, they were thinking of you and went to the trouble to make/buy something they thought you would like. And then packed them up and stood in line at the post office etc, etc. I decided that if I stopped sending presents, I would no longer get angry at the lack of response and clearly they don't care if I send them something! I happily give to people who enjoy getting things from me - or at least pretend to, and thank me!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

How hurtful. Everything you knit is really good. I am always hurt if my gift of knitting is not acknowledged. Even if they don't like it, they should know that it was work to knit and given from the heart. At least they should say they like it, even if they don't. Just hope they donate it and not throw it away because someone else would love and appreciate it. 
I have knit for my grand daughter and she says she loves whatever I have knit but I never see the items on her so I don't think she ever wears them. Maybe she does and I just am not around at the time. I tell myself that. I know they say when you give it away it is not yours anymore and they can do whatever they want with it but it still hurts. I think you have a right to be all of the above. Irritated, disappointed and hurt.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

My grandkids also don't acknowledge even receiving their gifts,(all in their late 20's) so I think next year I will give things I make to charity, and send a card to the kids, saying I have donated gifts in their name, to the charity. What really astounds me, is I know they were taught better manners by their parents.


----------



## Ethah (Apr 2, 2014)

arlenecc said:


> My grandkids also don't acknowledge even receiving their gifts,(all in their late 20's) so I think next year I will give things I make to charity, and send a card to the kids, saying I have donated gifts in their name, to the charity. What really astounds me, is I know they were taught better manners by their parents.


That's a great idea! Charities always send a thank you, too.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

yes, the charities send a thank you, but that doesn't mean that anyone gets the item, unless you physically see it on them.

I know from experience that some things donated to a charity do NOT get to people who need them. I think that too much emphasis is put on the fact that someone didn't say thank you, but yet you are willing to donate time and money to a charity, unless it is something local that you can actually see the items in use. e.g, lapgans for a local nursing home.

I do a lot of charity knitting, and love to give, so does it matter if it is given to family or a stranger?


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful knitting.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

chickkie said:


> yes, the charities send a thank you, but that doesn't mean that anyone gets the item, unless you physically see it on them.
> 
> I know from experience that some things donated to a charity do NOT get to people who need them. I think that too much emphasis is put on the fact that someone didn't say thank you, but yet you are willing to donate time and money to a charity, unless it is something local that you can actually see the items in use. e.g, lapgans for a local nursing home.
> 
> I do a lot of charity knitting, and love to give, so does it matter if it is given to family or a stranger?


We have several places in Port that would make use of items.
Two homeless shelters, 6 specific charity shops, Sally Ann, as well as Fire hall and Police depts. for traumatized children and Women's safe house. 
I don't care if my family say thank you, just to acknowledge the fact they got them. For all I know they don't like the stuff and thats ok too. Forgot to mention they live in the North so don't get together at Christmas.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

They are all beautiful.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

When we started having nieces and nephews and I sent gifts there was no second gift, handmade or otherwise, if the first gift wasn't acknowledged. After that I just sent cards.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I knit for my brother's grandchildren in VA and always get an email with photos of the kids wearing the items. I also knit for my daughter and grandkids in TN. They always appreciate the gifts. For years I used to knit for my husbands sisters but since I never got acknowledgement that they even got the gifts I stopped knitting for them this year. Guess what... husband got a call from one sister saying she didn't get a package from me this year. He said "she didn't send one, she now knits only for those that thank her for spending weeks knitting for them". Sister's remark "gee I didn't know I needed to tell her I got the package".


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

knitonefl said:


> I knit for my brother's grandchildren in VA and always get an email with photos of the kids wearing the items. I also knit for my daughter and grandkids in TN. They always appreciate the gifts. For years I used to knit for my husbands sisters but since I never got acknowledgement that they even got the gifts I stopped knitting for them this year. Guess what... husband got a call from one sister saying she didn't get a package from me this year. He said "she didn't send one, she now knits only for those that thank her for spending weeks knitting for them". Sister's remark "gee I didn't know I needed to tell her I got the package".


remnds me of the story of the lady that always sent money to her kids and never got a thankyou. One year she didn't sign the checks. They all called her immediately to tell her that she forgot to sign them.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

arlenecc said:


> My grandkids also don't acknowledge even receiving their gifts,(all in their late 20's) so I think next year I will give things I make to charity, and send a card to the kids, saying I have donated gifts in their name, to the charity. What really astounds me, is I know they were taught better manners by their parents.


Now THERE'S an idea.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry your wonderful work wasn't recognised for what it is. Perfectly Lovely. I especially adore your Gypsycream Oakley. I had a similar problem once. A 'friend' turned up at my house a few months back and admired my vast pile of Gypsycream Huggables. I allowed her to take an Inbetweenie Bear, as she seemed so taken with him. A couple of weeks later, another friend sadly and angrily informed me that the Bear had been given to the woman's dog. The recipient of my lovely Inbetweenie returned a few weeks later and very matter of factly asked if she could have another, as she had given the first one to her dog and she'd chewed the eyes and nose out of the face and removed the stuffing. My answer was pretty blunt. I'd been under the impression that the Huggable I'd so lovingly knitted was going to be loved by a person who'd appreciate it. I could have knitted a dog toy with scrap yarn if she'd asked for one. I have learnt my lesson and now very clearly state how much time it took to knit and much each item would cost if bought in a shop.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

You did a beautiful job and should be proud despite their lack of manners to say the least. I'm sorry they didn't give you a proper thanks which you clearly deserve.

I no longer knit for anyone unless requested. I knit a Rowan heavily cabled reversible sweater for my husband back in 1995. I spent about $500 on the yarn and oodles of hours to make it.
It sat on his closet floor until I suggested I put a zipper in and convert it to a cardigan. Now he wears and loves it but i was hurt about it for a good 16 years!

That was how I learned to only make requests!


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

Exactly!! People can't even say they got what you sent never mind thank you! Most of my knitting is for charity for the same reason



jmf6406 said:


> I made these items for two family members recently. The Gypsy Cream owl and the lavender sweater were for my 6 year old grand niece and the shrug was for my niece. I never got any thanks from the recipients and when asked, the little girl's grandmother (my sister) said "Oh. She liked them." and went on to say how thrilled the child was to get money gifts since she absolutely LOVED to go shopping. I haven't heard a word from my niece, even though on the enclosed card I wrote my email address and specifically asked her to email me and tell me if it fit. Go figure. I'm not the most accomplished knitter in the world, but I thought these things turned out pretty well. I guess I will do mostly charity knitting since at least you get a little appreciation. Sorry, just had to vent a little.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Your work is very nice. It is the way of the world these days. My pet peeve is clerks that respond to my saying thanks by saying "no problem".
I knit slippers for my family, because I know they like them. I knit a lot of things for charity, because it makes me feel good&#9829;&#9829;. Last year my brother asked me to knit slippers for a couple that are his friends. He offered to pay me, but I said, no it doesn't matter if I make them for you to give, or me to give. He friend asked for another pair this year, as he wore the first pair out. So now, I am making several pair so my brother can choose a pair for him.


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

All your items are beautifully made...nothing wrong with them...I have had the same problem so now I only make for people I KNOW will appreciate my work..I don't think people realise how much effort we put into each item we create...Be very proud of what you have created and try not to let selfish people upset you....It is their loss after all if you don't make anything else for them....BE PROUD......xx :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well that seems like a cold answer.
When we knit for family-we KNOW them and a thank you should follow a gift.
I don't expect a thanks from a stranger. BUT I DO GET MORE THANKS FROM THEM than my own grands.
I think the OP has a right to be upset with her family not sending a proper TY.
JMHO


chickkie said:


> one thing about charity knitting is that you never know who got the item and whether they liked it or not. Why the concern about giving something and expecting a reply, when you never get a reply from charity knitting except perhaps from the people that are collecting it.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Your work is lovely.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

chris kelly said:


> I'm so sorry your wonderful work wasn't recognised for what it is. Perfectly Lovely. I especially adore your Gypsycream Oakley. I had a similar problem once. A 'friend' turned up at my house a few months back and admired my vast pile of Gypsycream Huggables. I allowed her to take an Inbetweenie Bear, as she seemed so taken with him. A couple of weeks later, another friend sadly and angrily informed me that the Bear had been given to the woman's dog. The recipient of my lovely Inbetweenie returned a few weeks later and very matter of factly asked if she could have another, as she had given the first one to her dog and she'd chewed the eyes and nose out of the face and removed the stuffing. My answer was pretty blunt. I'd been under the impression that the Huggable I'd so lovingly knitted was going to be loved by a person who'd appreciate it. I could have knitted a dog toy with scrap yarn if she'd asked for one. I have learnt my lesson and now very clearly state how much time it took to knit and much each item would cost if bought in a shop.


That is a jaw dropping story! I cannot believe she gave it to the dog!!! I love dogs but to them a scrap yarn toy is just as wonderful as a hand crafted Gypsy Cream toy. Shame on her!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Your work is lovely. Not your fault that the niece has no manners and is passing it on to her child.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Bad manners are inexcusable. I wouldn't bother making these things for them again, nor take the hint to give money instead.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree 100%.
I am tired of the kids feeling like they are OWED a gift.
I think I have reached my limit with GD.


Joy Marshall said:


> Bad manners are inexcusable. I wouldn't bother making these things for them again, nor take the hint to give money instead.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Your Owl is exceptionally good and the sweater are lovely! It can be very hurtful when no thanks are given - unless you are a Crafter people do not understand what goes into the work done.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

You sure have a right to vent. Your items are so special, they should have called or wrote with excitement. I love your knit items and the owl? I could just hug him - so sweet!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You sound like me! By the way, your knitting is superb. The owl is one of the best I've seen. Anyway, I am giving everyone until January 15 to send thank you's. If they don't respond by then, I will call to find out if the gifts were received. If they were received, these recipients will be crossed off my list for next year. I can't help but get annoyed when I make something specifically for someone who can't be bothered to tell me they received it. I make it easy, including my name, address, e-mail. I do everything short of writing the thank you note myself and putting a stamp on the envelope! On the other hand, some of the mothers sent me photos of their children enjoying the gifts. That is the best acknowledgment that you can get. Since I started knitting 4 years ago, my gift list has been halved. I have a feeling next year it will be halved again. This year I started a hope chest for any future grandchildren even though 2 of our 4 children are not yet married.


----------



## ladyblue999 (Apr 9, 2011)

Your items are quite nice. Just remember that everyone a knitter loves is not knit worthy. Above all, keep knitting! Don't let this spoil your knitting mojo.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Your gifts were all beautifully knit and I'd say it's a crying shame.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

The items you made look great!!!! I am sorry for the nieces not being courteous enough to say "Thank you." I did not give my 13 yr old granddaughter anything for Christmas this year for the very same reason. Last year I sent her Christmas gifts & birthday presents and got no "thank you" kiss my a.. or anything. So, no more giving her presents. She appears to only be interested in the money she is going to get when I die.
I feel like sending her a note & telling her that I am taking it with me.

I am no longer going to give things to people that don't appreciate the time & effort I put in to any of their presents either made or purchased.

You had a good idea of just giving to charity.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful. Give them time, maybe they will send you thank you's.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful...all lovely made.
:thumbup:


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a little girl who would love the owl and the sweater and a young lady who would jump for joy over the shrug. They appreciate the time and love in each handmade gift.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Your gifts are all beautiful, you have put a lot of hours making them and to get no thanks is really hurtful.
Three weeks ago I sent a big parcel to our step-grandson for his new baby girl. Parcel contained five complete baby outfits (3winter, 2 summer)
Two baby blankets, cot blanket and two Teddy bears, I knitted and crochet all of them. I registered the parcel which cost $25 and sent him an email to tell him when I posted it and the tracking number, also asked him to send me an email to let me know it arrived safely. I knew it arrived two days after posting as I checked the tracking with Aust. post.
Well I waited and waited to hear from him, nothing. So yesterday sent him a message on Facebook asking if parcel arrived. Got a message back today, message said "arrived OK thanks Nan."
Think I will stick to selling my crafts on eBay or giving to charity. I do wonder what has happened with younger people and their manners.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Bryn (Nov 15, 2012)

We have gone through all this before on KP haven't we? Either we have to accept that it is liked and no thanks will be offered or, as happened to a friend, saw it in the charity box two weeks later!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

chickkie said:


> remnds me of the story of the lady that always sent money to her kids and never got a thankyou. One year she didn't sign the checks. They all called her immediately to tell her that she forgot to sign them.


Great idea,must try that,One year I made a mistake on a check,so wrote an other one ,then I went and sent both checks,My son did phone and ask if the should cash them both,I told the bank wouldnt accept one,


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It is hurtful not to get a simple 'thank you'...... just knit for people who really need and appreciate your work.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Can quite understand your vent. I find I am regularly hurt from missed appreciation from who ever even some of the charity shops attitude can leave you that way. I decided now I do it for my appreciation of achieving and to please the LORD which funny enough was my bible reading today.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> A valid point. However, I am going to be knitting for the Snuggles Project which provides pet blankets for shelter pets that is their forever blanket--issued to them when they arrive and stays with them to give them comfort and security and goes with the adopted animal to its new home. So, I will KNOW that the item is appreciated and won't be tossed aside or left in the back of a closet. I also intend to knit some hats and scarves for the homeless. Even though I won't hear from them personally, I will know I helped to keep them warm.


I Agree 100% 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

There was day when people send thank you cards or notes I have 12 grandkids and very seldom get a thank you....the gift is expected but very seldom acknowledged....New times I guess.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are all beautiful. I also like to receive a thank you, but unfortunately I think it is the younger generation.

Sent a baby gift months ago, and so did my aunt. We meet for dinner Thursday nights, and every week she asks my uncle (the grandfather of the baby) if they got the gift and he says I'm sure they did. he doesn't see them often. She brings up each week about not receiving a thank you. I always reply I didn't get one either, I'm sure they received the gift. It is just the way the kids are today (most), they have so much going on they don't think like we did to send a thank you.

I'm sure they loved their gifts, and yes it would be nice to get a thank you, but unfortunately you might not get one.


----------



## paperclip (Feb 2, 2011)

It happen tp me too I crocheted a beautiful white drees for one of my great grand Daugter this summer never heard anything from her she is 16 so no more for her .Your knitting is very nice


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Your knitting is lovely - only knit for those who appreciate it.


----------



## shenklaw (Jan 13, 2012)

The same type thing has happened to me.I don't think the newer Generation likes handmade gifts.I knit for charity and have not knit anything for my grandchildren in a long time.Just recently my 16 year old grand daughter asked me to knit her a cardigan she saw in one of my books so I am working on that now. I think charity knitting is the way to go,at least it is appreciated and needed.I think your knitting is wonderful!!!!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Your work looked great ! Some people just don't understand the time and effort put into something home made and therefore take it for granted. I have learned to knit and gift only to those I know will appreciate it. It just isn't worth it gifting to anyone else. Sorry that you are hurt by the reactions. We all like to be thanked and appreciated.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Any gift was never really mine until the Thank You Note was written.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Sounds like she was hinting that the child prefers money for gifts. Young people today are so materialistic and more interested in store bought stuff. Shame on the parents for not teaching them basic good manners.
Your knitting is just beautiful.


----------



## marshcat (Nov 12, 2014)

The fault is theirs, not yours, the items are lovely,next year remember there are many people in real want nowadays, why not donate something to them via a local charity


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry that the reactions were lacking- just to share with you I too struggle to create "special" items but do it more for myself since the reactions are always a disappointment- I have learned that I make items for people because it makes me feel accomplished and I truly have learned not to care if they appreciate them, use them, re-gift them etc. etc. All the doing is for me- this sounds very zen, a total loss of ego, but i do find that creating is private (for me) and the good feelings come from knowing that i did "well" - it's wonderful that you made them such fabulous gifts and to get the proper response would merely be good luck! happy new year- knit for your own benefit and for whom you want-adelaide


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

I know exactly how you feel. I knit all 5 of my grandchildren sweaters for Christmas and only 1 of them immediately put it on and gave me a hug and thanked me. They are kids so I understand that they are more thrilled with toys, but at least their parents could show some appreciation which they did not. I don't get it. When we were kids our most prized gifts were the things that our Grandma made for us. We loved them because we knew no one else had them and that she had made them especially for us.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Just remembered I haven't been thanked for three lovely presents I sent to my son in laws children from his first marriage. I've seen my son in law twice, and not a word. You are right to be annoyed. I'm always the first to say thanks for presents.


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. The owl is precious. I am sorry your recipients were not grateful. I am a knitter and over the years have figured out who appreciates my time and effort and who does not. I made the cutest little dress for a great niece, back a while ago. Never received a thank you. My daughter made her a knitted blanket as well, never received a thank you. After 4 months passed my daughter asked her on face book if she received our gifts...we were both mad...she said yes, just haven't had time to thank you. And to this day, never a thank you. I will never knit for her again. So ungrateful. The time it takes for a handmade gift...people are unappreciative. I knit for those who appreciate.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

The items are made beautifully. Certainly would not knit anything for this family again. I have learned that some people love my hand made articles and there are those that don't. You can tell. Now I sell some of them in a gift shop and it is amazing what some people will pay for hand made items!


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

You have done beautiful needle work....do not let them discourage you from continuing on with what you love. 
You can knit for me anytime....keep your chin up.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

We all have this problem when gifting. I have two grandkids who are very well off and I ALWAYS get an enthusiastic thank you phone call when I send something, no matter how small. I also have two granddaughters who have nothing, and I NEVER hear from them when I send a package. I only hear from them when they need or want something. I have to call them to see if they received it, if they liked it, if it fit, etc.... You would think it would be the other way around. Remember, they are children, and I think it all boils down to how the parents are teaching them to show respect and appreciation. They only learn from what they are taught!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

The world has become a different place . You made some lovely items and deserve at least a call for all your hard work.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the items you made!!!!!!!!


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

I love the owl! Your knitting is beautiful. Their loss...


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not an experienced knitter. Do you think I could knit the owl? My grandson loves these...


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Those are beautiful gifts!


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

They are beautiful - and I feel your pain: I recently knit a "critter" for a newborn and I am yet to receive a "Thank You Card" from the parents or grandparents....let's keep doing what we're doing because it is beautiful work we create when knitting projects. We have every bit of reason to be "very proud" of our talent.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I would be disappointed, hurt and irritated. In the future they would not receive hand made gifts from me !!!!


----------



## Kensbarb (Aug 27, 2014)

I've always been a big believer in thank you notes. My children were made to acknowledge gifts with a note. I can't tell how long it has been since I have heard my daughter even say thank you, much less write it. She also has not instilled in her 8 year old that he should ever say thank you for anything. Perhaps it is just a sign of the times but definitely not the way my daughter was raised. If she only knew how much more she would get if she would use what she has been given after expressing a desire for the very same item!


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

jmf6406 said:


> Sure. I will have to do so later when I am home since I cannot remember the name of the pattern. I know it was free on Ravelry. I promise I will post the link as soon as I can.


Is it not Marianne's all in one? From ravelry.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I made an outfit and blanket for a friends new grandson and when the friend asked me if I got a thank you note and said no, he wrote me a thank you note saying it was not at all how his son was raised and he was so upset. In the mail the next day, I got a thank you note from the son and his wife with pictures and saying how much they appreciated something made especially for them rather than purchased in a store, and how more meaningful it was. Our friend was thrilled that the son came through. So I guess lesson taught was lesson learned.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

In fairness to your niece, if your sister never was into handmade items ( mine is not) then your niece was never taught to appreciate knitted items. I once made a cross stitch quilt for my now ex SIL and when she opened at her shower, she said oh, how nice and dropped it next to her. My daughter who was there literally gasped out loud. She knows how much time and love went into the blanket. Learned my lesson to only make items for people who appreciate them. Sorry it has happened to you.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. I was hurt too many times so I no longer knit for family.Even though I don't know the recipients of my hats,scarfs,blankets,etc. I feel they are probably appreciated more than what my family did. At least I enjoy doing them.I do knit things for the church sale and they always sell well.Have even had people tell me they bought something I made and how much they enjoy it.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I think your work came out lovely and you should have gotten a thank you, it was just rude. People seem to have no manners anymore.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Great idea,must try that,One year I made a mistake on a check,so wrote an other one ,then I went and sent both checks,My son did phone and ask if the should cash them both,I told the bank wouldnt accept one,


Love it!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Your owl was darling and the other work was very beautiful. I've experienced the same disappointment often with my family -- have knit for charity for years since I don't burden the darlings any longer with my work. They are happier probably and I'm content doing my thing.


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

Unfortunatly, alot of kids don't appreciate homemade items .The mall seems to be the big attaction .
I think as a parent you should have a least gotten a thank you. Maybe latter when they come out of their gift coma, you will get a nice response for the gift you took the time to make just for them .


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

They are lovely, I would love that beautiful gray sweater you called a "shrug". Great knitting of wonderful wardrobe items. Know you did well, we can't control other people and values do seem to be changing. We all gave you a "rah, rah". Diane


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

If it makes you feel better, my daughter needed to add to a baby present her staff was giving and I suggested a pair of overalls and a baby blanket I had knit. She said she could not include something that was "homemade" so I said I guess you are not "desperate " enough to include a "handmade" item. She included them and commented that out of everything in the basket of stuff, the biggest hit was the lime green and white overalls and the reversible baby car seat blanket. Now when she is asked to put something together, she is always told to include some of her moms wonderful knitting. Guess things just need to be accepted by their peers to get on the must have list. Everyone calls it "The Store of Megan's Mom". As a result, I knit what I enjoy knitting and place in my cupboard store.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

maspd said:


> Is it not Marianne's all in one? From ravelry.


Yes. That's it. Here is the link. Easy and fun to make, but sort of boring if you like a bit of a challenge.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-all-in-one-sleeveless-top


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Your Gifts are beautiful...I especially love the owl...(wish someone would make me one)...Unless they grow up with seeing someone going through all that work they have no clue...


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh, our ungrateful relatives! Sounds like a similar thread that appeared around Christmas. I think it depends upon the age of the child. I made my 6 year old granddaughter a sweater that she picked out and she wore it every day to school. As for the 13 year old, I would not even bother. She has definite tastes (don't all teens?) and I am afraid that the sweater might not get worn. A jazzy scarf, maybe. A cute hat to match her jacket, perhaps. As for my daughters, they too have definite tastes, so I would pass on knitting for them. Hats and baby sweaters were a big hit! Now, I knit chemo hats for the chemo suite at the hospital where my husband received chemo. And I make scarves and fingerless gloves for my co-workers, and yesterday, I made a Miss Marple scarf for me!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

maggie.ames said:


> I'm not an experienced knitter. Do you think I could knit the owl? My grandson loves these...


It is the Gypsy Cream Oakley Owl pattern. It is all knit in the flat and she gives excellent instructions. The eyelash yarn gives the owl "feathers" but you may want to try one out of regular worsted first. Her patterns are available for purchase online. I got mine through Craftsy. You can do it. Post a picture of the finished product.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

arlenecc said:


> We have several places in Port that would make use of items.
> Two homeless shelters, 6 specific charity shops, Sally Ann, as well as Fire hall and Police depts. for traumatized children and Women's safe house.
> I don't care if my family say thank you, just to acknowledge the fact they got them. For all I know they don't like the stuff and thats ok too. Forgot to mention they live in the North so don't get together at Christmas.


Why not donate the items to the gift shop of your local hospital or seniors home. At least then you will know that someone thought enough of your craft to buy it and gift it. Baby items such as booties, hats, etc. are ideal for gift shops as well as cowls, scarves, mitts, etc. - things that are not too expensive. I know baby blankets sell especially well.


----------



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

I've decided to just knit for myself! I appreciate it! HA
Making a pretty top down sweater ( my favorite ) in the color I love and the fit will be perfect..after all, I'm worth it.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

The things you knitted are gorgeous!

I get really annoyed when people don't say thank you for gifts, whether I've made them myself or purchased them. DH and I sent baby shower presents to our niece, and the baby is now four months old, and we've never received a thank you. 

Where are manners disappearing to????

Hazel


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have been there. I no longer knit for these people because they don't appreciate the effort or the expense and time. Your knits are georgous!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

I only knit for family members if they specifically ask for something. If I don't see them wearing what I have made, next time they ask for something I will ask what is the point if you don't wear it. I would much rather make things and sell them on the local buy/sell page or knit for charity or premature baby units.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Your owl is adorable!! (I would love to have it!) And, your sweaters are beautifully done.... you should be proud. I have been very fortunate to have had "thankful people" as the recipients of my handmade things because I know it is hurtful when you spend so much time making something with love for someone who doesn't appreciate it. This year my 6 year old GD was getting an 18" doll for Christmas and she told her mom she couldn't wait for all the neat clothes that Grams was going to knit for her doll. On Christmas she was thrilled to see a 'wardrobe' already knitted and spent the day changing the doll's clothes over and over. Now that's happy! I have plans to knit HER a sweater like your lavender one which is lovely! I guess sometimes our greatest joy will come from the creating of something beautiful with our personal talent.... we know it's a job well done!


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

I agree with you 100% - I think we all have experienced some disrespectful people before - it's not worth it, but we are worth it.


Nevada Nell said:


> I've decided to just knit for myself! I appreciate it! HA
> Making a pretty top down sweater ( my favorite ) in the color I love and the fit will be perfect..after all, I'm worth it.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Your work is beautiful, sad some people do not appreciate it.


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had an unpleasant response. I, too, made blankets for my newborn twin grand nieces several years ago, and their mother said the same thing to me (that she would put them away). I vehemently said I wanted them to be used, loved and worn out by the children. I don't know the outcome of that exchange, but I let her know in uncertain terms that I was not pleased with her response. That said, in retrospect, I thought that the mother may just have wanted them to become heirlooms for the girls. (I'm trying to put a positive spin on this for your sake and mine). Anyway, I really was unhappy about this.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

all the work is great


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> I don't blame you for being upset, I would be too. Your items are just lovely. Your work is very good! Maybe she has just been to busy to let you know they were appreciated yet. Hopefully you will hear from her soon.


I'm so sorry you had an unpleasant response. I, too, made blankets for my newborn twin grand nieces several years ago, and their mother said the same thing to me (that she would put them away). I vehemently said I wanted them to be used, loved and worn out by the children. I don't know the outcome of that exchange, but I let her know in no uncertain terms that I was not pleased with her response. That said, in retrospect, I thought that the mother may just have wanted them to become heirlooms for the girls. (I'm trying to put a positive spin on this for your sake and mine). Anyway, I really was unhappy about this.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Shame on them. I love the items and would have been thrilled to receive them.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Really love the owl!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> I made these items for two family members recently. The Gypsy Cream owl and the lavender sweater were for my 6 year old grand niece and the shrug was for my niece. I never got any thanks from the recipients and when asked, the little girl's grandmother (my sister) said "Oh. She liked them." and went on to say how thrilled the child was to get money gifts since she absolutely LOVED to go shopping. I haven't heard a word from my niece, even though on the enclosed card I wrote my email address and specifically asked her to email me and tell me if it fit. Go figure. I'm not the most accomplished knitter in the world, but I thought these things turned out pretty well. I guess I will do mostly charity knitting since at least you get a little appreciation. Sorry, just had to vent a little.


Very nice work. I'd experience all 3 of the nasty feelings you describe in your topic, too. 
I think others are correct in some people not understanding the time and effort put into hand knit items and how creative and one of a kind the items are. I do think they ought to be educated, though. 
However, a simple email back to you is ludicrous not to expect. 
It's a fast pace, instant gratification, throw away society, that many people are involved in. I think it's a shame parents don't have kids write a thank you note, call or send a quick text, something to show some appreciation. 
If you don't get a response, try to find people that would love your handmade goodies or a charity you want to support. 
Feel bad for you and understand. Someone else would have been thrilled to receive any of your hand knits.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

U do beautiful work! Years ago I spent a fortune on a nephews wedding shower gifts... I never got a THANK U card...I was very hurt. A thank U should be common manners far as I am concerned.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I would definitely be disappointed, but I would never knit anything for anyone unless they requested it. I would follow up on those gifts, though, by asking if they fit and to suggest they have them send you photos of them wearing the sweaters.
Lots of times I just knit things that I would wear or use myself and/or a few scarves to keep myself busy and then ask my daughter and granddaughters if they would like one of the scarves to pick one out and take it. Sometimes after seeing something I have made they ask for one themselves.
I think everything you did is just beautiful. I especially love the owl and the grey shrug. I would like to make that shrug for myself.
Can you point me in the direction to those patterns?


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Everyone of us has different tastes. Just because I like something doesn't mean the next person will like it or want it. I make sure someone wants an item before i go to the trouble of making it and getting disappointed at their reaction.


----------



## monty1 (Apr 1, 2011)

They are just lovely! Some people have NO manners. I had made some things for my niece's new baby last year and got no response either. Such a shame! Keep knitting for someone who appreciates your efforts.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> Everyone of us has different tastes. Just because I like something doesn't mean the next person will like it or want it. I make sure someone wants an item before i go to the trouble of making it and getting disappointed at their reaction.


 :thumbup:


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

When my children received gifts they were taught to write a thank you note. It is the parents responsibility to teach children manners.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I am sorry for the experience you had. Your items are very nice and I would imagine they are well liked. The younger generation are just not taught the value of a thank you any more. You should not stress over it. You will only make yourself sick. You know the items were beautiful and lovingly made. If they were not well recieved that is their problem not yours.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

wouldnt mind someone sending me those items especially the owl.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Your items are all beautiful. How disrespectful of your niece not to email you!!
If it was me I'd NEVER knit for them ever again!!
Yes as you say, charities are all so grateful for hand knitted donations :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

lovely knits


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks as though you did a wonderful job on all three items. Love the owl, and the sweaters look like perfect knitting. Just chalk it up to ungrateful recipients - at the very least, lacking courtesy.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

I loved all your items and know what you mean. my friend at at our knitting club has the same problem with her daughter-in-law.She knitted 2 Fireman Sam jumpers for her 2 grandsons has yet to see them in them and received no thanks for all her hard work, I don't have that problem at present for 2 reasons. 1 hand a stroke early in July and trying to use my left hand to knit and the other reason is that when fit i knit mainly toys or i have been asked to knit the Jean Greenhouse Nativity sets for the local school where i work


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Know that your work is lovely and even if the younger generation is lacking in manners, keep knitting.. there are plenty who would love to receive it .. xo WS


----------



## peachcobbler (Apr 15, 2011)

littlekid I would not think about that. I made a baby blanket for one of my co-workers and she said that she used the blanket a little but did not want to have it messed up because it was too pretty for her little girl to mess up. She still has it put away in a closet somewhere. She loves it but because she knew the time and energy I had put in it--she wanted to keep it as a keepsake. Your abc blanket sounds like a winner too.


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

They are lovely. The owl is the cutest little thing. I'd love one for myself! Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## peachcobbler (Apr 15, 2011)

dotcarp it is true that not everyone will like what you like or want what you give. However, when somebody go out their way to give you something regardless whether you have asked them or not--a thank you should be issued as a courtesy.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I sure like them. Sorry you didn't get your work appreciated as it should be.


----------



## peachcobbler (Apr 15, 2011)

imf6406 you did a good job on these items especially the owl. The owl is really cute.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Pfff....I know what I'd do next Christmas...! I'd stick a $10 bill in a card (yes, 10 bucks only!!!) and let her happily go shopping (for bubble gum, hahah)! The thoughtless and irresponsible behavior of the young people is ridiculous. And the adults not insisting on better behavior, letting them get away with it are irresponsible also!
Your knitted items are beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

They are lovely and although the gift is appreciated (I'm sure) sometimes people don't really think to show their appreciation. Don't despair.


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

This is why I knit for the Veteran's Shelters and other places. There is a Womens Day Shelter I also knit for. The week before Christmas I dropped off 29 children's and adult hats to my local Food Pantry. The people were wonderful in their appreciation. Obviously some were not knitters, because they were so amazed at the work. They were just plain hats.. I walked away feeling so good, that they were going to be used. Not something I spent hours on for someone, who would wear it once, if I was lucky. So, I am knitting scarves and hats to match now for the shelter.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like you are not the only one who feels this way about hand made items. Knit for you and your satisfaction. When asked if I would knit or crochet something for somebody who does not appreciate my work, I say, oh, I would be happy to teach you how to knit or crochet. WHAT A TURN OFF THAT IS - oh, I have no patience (and I am thinking I have no patience with you either).


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Your knitted gifts are beautiful! A shame that they don't seem to be appreciated but there you have it. Take heart and keep knitting there are people who appreciate your lovely work!&#127801;


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a sister who never acknowledged gifts and she taught her children the same manners or lack of manners. Yet she complains if she doesn't receive thank you card. I solved the problem. I don't send them anything.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

I would have been tickled to death to receive any of those. They are absolutely lovely. It is unfortunate isn't it that we live in a world where there are too many choices, shopping is a hobby for many and the work of one's hands is seen as less than, somehow?


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

My great grandchildren are like that. I never know if what I send gets there. I am thinking of not sending them any thing again.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I hear you.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely work....ungrateful recipients!!!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I think it is an age old problem. I myself have a few notes to write and post. They should have been done earlier this week.

With my children (25 and 29 at this point) they always get thank you note cards in their stocking. When they were younger I would collect the gifts, especially money until the notes were written. It worked well. Hopefully, they learned something from this practice or maybe they are scared for life.
sea
SEA


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I think it's more the fault of the parents who haven't taught her that she should be gracious and thank someone for any gift that is given to her. 

I usually make knitted gifts for my adult children, their spouses, and grandchildren. This year, I had elbow and shoulder problems, and had to lay off the knitting, so the younger ones got purchased gifts, and the older ones gift cards. My oldest granddaughter, 15, said "grandma, didn't you make me any sweaters this year?" She seemed to disappointed, and I explained why I didn't. She asked if I would be making some for her next year and said "Oh, good. I wear everything you make for me."

And, when you do charity knitting, you may not know who received your items, but you can be sure they are thankful for them. Usually the shelters that receive them will thank you on their behalf, and assure you that the people who really need them are so happy to find newly made items, and not just used clothing to choose from.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

They are all beautiful. Don't waste anymore of your special talents on those who don't appreciate it. ANYONE would be delighted to receive such beautiful gifts from the heart.


----------



## granniegoose77 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have learned my lesson! I only knit for those who ask (beg) for something I enjoy knitting. I think if it is a gift folks should at least appreciate the time, love and $ you put into the article. Is a simple response too much to ask for any gift given?


----------



## granniegoose77 (Sep 22, 2012)

Woodsywife said:


> I have a sister who never acknowledged gifts and she taught her children the same manners or lack of manners. Yet she complains if she doesn't receive thank you card. I solved the problem. I don't send them anything.


I have followed your lead. Why bother?


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

It sounds like those who have littlr are more grateful doesn't it? Your pieces are beautiful. My Mom was the 'saving it for good' type. 

She never did figure out when that was. Much of it was given away at her passing. Wear it, use it be thankful for it is my motto. I can't take it with me!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I understand your frustration. When your sister told you that her granddaughter likes money gifts, you should have just said, "Oh, I never do that." No explanation is necessary, but if she asks why, just say, "It's too impersonal." Then, say, "I love to knit for family, but I really like to receive a picture of the recipient in my knitted item. I usually get one with the Thank You card." That sends a double message and focuses your sister on her daughter's lack of etiquette. I would also tell your sister, "You know, when I don't get Thank You's, I just drop that person from my list to knit for." You shouldn't get angry or act hurt. Just set expectations. Then follow your plan.

I don't always get written Thank You's, but grateful verbal Thank You's are enjoyed.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

peony said:


> I stopped giving to my niece and her family because there was never an acknowledgement. Whether they liked the items or not, it is discourteous not to thank the giver. After all, they were thinking of you and went to the trouble to make/buy something they thought you would like. And then packed them up and stood in line at the post office etc, etc. I decided that if I stopped sending presents, I would no longer get angry at the lack of response and clearly they don't care if I send them something! I happily give to people who enjoy getting things from me - or at least pretend to, and thank me!


You said it all so well. Everybody with their smart phones and internet that they cant put down. How much effort would it take to write Thank You and push a button.


----------



## diane43 (Oct 21, 2014)

Don't feel bad I had a different result for Christmas my family loved their gifts . I enjoyed doing the gifts.
Make for those who will love them. A child at a hospital
Would love the owl that was beautiful .diane


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry for what you've had to put up with. I had the same problem with a niece and nephew. They never ever sent thank you notes or made phone calls. After several discussions by phone and letter - this was about 20 years ago - I sent them letters telling them that if they choose not to bother to acknowledge gifts they would not get any more. Sadly, I didn't hear anything from them after this note! Oddly, when the girl graduated from college she was mad that I hadn't bothered to acknowledge her graduation. The same happened after her wedding. Amazingly she was irrate that we didn't remember her wedding! You get tired of throwing money or gifts that took a lot of time and/or money down the hole for naught. As my mother or Gram would say, it all boils down to "social graces".

I don't care if the current younger generation feels that because of entitlement they don't have to acknowledge or thank someone for a gift.

BYW, you say you are not that far along as a knitter - believe me, you are very talented!


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry for what you've had to put up with. I had the same problem with a niece and nephew. They never ever sent thank you notes or made phone calls. After several discussions by phone and letter - this was about 20 years ago - I sent them letters telling them that if they choose not to bother to acknowledge gifts they would not get any more. Sadly, I didn't hear anything from them after this note! Oddly, when the girl graduated from college she was mad that I hadn't bothered to acknowledge her graduation. The same happened after her wedding. Amazingly she was irrate that we didn't remember her wedding! You get tired of throwing money or gifts that took a lot of time and/or money down the hole for naught. As my mother or Gram would say, it all boils down to "social graces".

I don't care if the current younger generation feels that because of entitlement they don't have to acknowledge or thank someone for a gift.

BYW, you say you are not that far along as a knitter - believe me, you are very talented!


----------



## Sandy DG (Aug 9, 2014)

Your work is lovely. I know how you feel! I only knit for certain people that enjoy receiving such a gift.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

EXCELLENT IDEA! I'm following your suggestion!!!!


arlenecc said:


> My grandkids also don't acknowledge even receiving their gifts,(all in their late 20's) so I think next year I will give things I make to charity, and send a card to the kids, saying I have donated gifts in their name, to the charity. What really astounds me, is I know they were taught better manners by their parents.


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Work is beautiful, unfortunately people who do not knit assume the knitters just LOVES to knit for people and give their work away. I stopped giving my work to any one, sorry, more for me.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry these lovely items weren't appreciated more... I guess it tells you where NOT to focus your efforts in the future... You did a wonderful deed and you can't control their responses; bravo to you!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

pfoley said:


> I would definitely be disappointed, but I would never knit anything for anyone unless they requested it. I would follow up on those gifts, though, by asking if they fit and to suggest they have them send you photos of them wearing the sweaters.
> Lots of times I just knit things that I would wear or use myself and/or a few scarves to keep myself busy and then ask my daughter and granddaughters if they would like one of the scarves to pick one out and take it. Sometimes after seeing something I have made they ask for one themselves.
> I think everything you did is just beautiful. I especially love the owl and the grey shrug. I would like to make that shrug for myself.
> Can you point me in the direction to those patterns?


Here is the link for the shrug. I picked the pattern out with my niece's mother's help (my sister) and it should look great on her since she is really slender.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/safire

The owl is the Oakley Owl pattern by Gypsy Cream for sale on the internet for about $5--and well worth it!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

This is certainly a common problem and not only in the U.S. I have been disappointed and irritated by the lack of acknowledgement for my handmade gifts but I love to make them so I continue to send them anyway and sometimes I get a picture, recently one of a ggrandchild wearing a nitegown made for her mother! My ggrandson recently told me he still has costumes I made for him years ago. Lately I see them posted on facebook. Must be a contemporary thank you! Your gifts are lovely and beautifully knitted and you may be surprised to see them surface years from now and realize they were appreciated after all.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

This is certainly a common problem and not only in the U.S. I have been disappointed and irritated by the lack of acknowledgement for my handmade gifts but I love to make them so I continue to send them anyway and sometimes I get a picture, recently one of a ggrandchild wearing a nitegown made for her mother! My ggrandson recently told me he still has costumes I made for him years ago. Lately I see them posted on facebook. Must be a contemporary thank you! Your gifts are lovely and beautifully knitted and you may be surprised to see them surface years from now and realize they were appreciated after all.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Your knitting is awesome. Very impressed


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Your work is beautiful & it is just bad manners on the part of your niece not to thank you & teach her dtr. to do the same.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

That owl is terrific! How foolish not to appreciate these beautiful gifts.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Repeat post.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

That makes me sad!! Those items are beautiful and made with love!! I think people who are not crafters themselves don't understand the time put into making something, so therefore do not appreciate it. I, on the other hand love getting something hand made! It makes me feel that I must be special to have someone give me not only their talent, but their time!! 

I'm sorry these wonderful items you made were not appreciated, because they should have been!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

The items you knitted are beautiful. The owl is just precious. I would not waste another minute fretting over inconsiderate family members. Maybe adopting a new policy of no gifts is in order. Knit for charity. Hats for children in the hospital and for the homeless are very much needed.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sure they loved all the things. They will have these for a long time where what they purchase will possibly have a short satisfaction and shelf life...request a picture if they were mailed so you can see them with what was the gift.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Clancy P said:


> You do beautiful work. Unfortunately, many of the younger generation don't appreciate anything that doesn't have some company's name/logo on it.
> Save your efforts for charity, it will be appreciated.


Exactly :? :roll:


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

Story of my life, that's why I only knit for certain people. I would tell them how you feel and give the stress this has caused you back to them, you didn't do a darn thing wrong.


----------



## n ancyrboyle (Jun 23, 2013)

Unfortunately, even some charities don't acknowledge donations! I have a friend who turns 100 years in 2015 and she is a long time knitter. I took 12 baby blankets that she made and specifically asked the center to send her an acknowledgement notice. She has yet to receive such though I contacted them and repeated the request. I shall not direct any further items to them


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

i sent a cheque for £800 (savings) to my oldest granddaughter. after a couple of weeks i heard nothing and it wasn't cashed so i cancelled it with the bank. she eventually went to pay it into her account and it bounced. surprise, surprise. i told her i had cancelled it and she was quite upset. i let it rest for a couple of weeks and sent her another cheque. it was cashed pretty quickly and i got a thank you e.mail


----------



## barbiejc1 (Oct 25, 2014)

I think all of us knitters have felt the same way, pleople just don't realize how much work, time and Love goes into each thing we make.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

I am not much into knitted toys, since we no longer have small children, but your owl is just precious. And so are your other items. I know it took you a long time to knit and getting no Thank you is just bad manners. If I were in your shoes, I would make all kind of owls and go sell them to all kind of Baby-Boutiques in your area. This way you can show your relatives that your work is appreciated and you would make some extra cash. Treat yourself with something you would not otherwise spend the money on with the cash you make and let your realatives know how much you enjoy the extra spending money.
This idea comes from a customer of mine. I always made sweaters and hats for her great-grandchildren. I asked her once, if she would send me a picture of the child wearing the hat, so I knew if I made them the right size. Never got a picture or a Reply. When I asked her, she was in shock, that her granddaughter did not send me a Thank you for all the things I made for them. I never mentioned it, but was quite hurt, since I put in many hours to make the things for the kids.
Once the grandmother (customer of mine) found out that they never sent a Thank you, I have strict orders from her not to make anything else. She is treated the same way and is quite hurt, but thought that the granddaughter would treat strangers better.Guess not.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

My strong feelings are that children have far too much these days. Everything is for and to please the child - so very different in my day. I just love owls and yours is very special, I just love it. Chin up as they say, and lesson can be learnt here.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

I have knitted items as gifts and also given money as a gift. In all family instances none of the recipients felt an obligation to thank me let alone send a thank you. That includes both my relatives and my husbands relatives. So now I'm sorry to say I send the obligatory bought gift to keep peace in the family. However the gifts I have knitted for baby showers, weddings etc. from our friends at our Kingdom Hall have been received with ooh's and aah's and a heartfelt thank you. In many cases they send pictures of the article in use. It seems that the norm nowadays is for people to think that if one is invited to a function that requires a gift they are entitled to said gift and with the advent of baby, wedding, and graduation registrations at the various stores they think one is obligate to pick from the list they have selected. In effect telling you what to buy. If they don't receive those things they not only show but verbalize their disappointment. If the adults have not been gracious enough to send a thank you then their children are being taught the same selfishness. And if we really think about it this same selfish, I'm entitled, I deserve it attitude permeates the whole world no matter where we live. Truly sad. I now do not expect a thank you so when one is actually sent from a family member I am happily surprised.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What beautiful gifts you created!! I would have been over the moon to receive such wonderful items. You would have gotten an immediate call from me, thanking you for all your hard work and thoughtfulness. So, even though your family members were very rude to you, I totally appreciate each and every stitch and am sending you hugs for a job well done!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> I made these items for two family members recently. The Gypsy Cream owl and the lavender sweater were for my 6 year old grand niece and the shrug was for my niece. I never got any thanks from the recipients and when asked, the little girl's grandmother (my sister) said "Oh. She liked them." and went on to say how thrilled the child was to get money gifts since she absolutely LOVED to go shopping. I haven't heard a word from my niece, even though on the enclosed card I wrote my email address and specifically asked her to email me and tell me if it fit. Go figure. I'm not the most accomplished knitter in the world, but I thought these things turned out pretty well. I guess I will do mostly charity knitting since at least you get a little appreciation. Sorry, just had to vent a little.


Your gifts are beautiful for sure, it is a darn shame children or some adults for that matter, are not taught manners or show appreciation in any form. It is unconscionable to me how a person receives a gift and does not acknowledge in some manner. I say never gift them again, a nice Christmas card and that's it. Some homeless child would love the OWLIE to keep him/her company, and a homeless teen would love the sweaters for sure.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Those are beautiful gifts. As a child I would have loved, loved, loved that owl! I was poor and wanted a stuffed animal so much. I guess the times have changed.

Is that a Gypsy Cream owl? I would still love it and think I'll make myself one.

Hopefully, later when things settle down the girls will take the time to look at your beautiful gifts and appreciate them. Maybe the clothes are not the style they like, although I think they are beautiful. Kids can get real opinionated on what their style is at an earlier age now-a-days. In any case they should have thanked you for being so thoughtful!!

I hope you got a good feeling from giving them, and that is the thank you that you give yourself.

I never knew how much time and talent it took to make things before I learned how myself, nor did my husband. Now he flat out tells me he would never wear a knitted sweater to save me from the heartbreak it would cause for me to make one. He loves the Thick and Quick slippers that only take me a day though. 

Any chance the girls would be interested in learning to knit? That would be an awesome gift. I wish I had someone to teach me things, I'm so thankful for the web as I'm learning to knit and sew...

Well, this isn't about me, I'm just trying to empathize. I hope you have a wonderful New Year and can get over the hurt and feel a little better quickly.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

The little sweater and shrug are very nice. I would have been delighted with either one of them. (if I was the proper age)


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow! I wasn't aware how many of you got the ol' heave ho when you made special things or sent nice gifts. I remember sending hand written thank you notes after Christmas when I was NOT prodded to do so and was so young that I had to ask my mother to address the envelope and affix a stamp.

Thank you all for your flattering comments, words of encouragement and advice. I have decided the following:

1. I did check with my grand-niece's grandmother and my niece's mother before I made the sweaters. They told me what sweaters the recipients would like, so that isn't the issue. I decided on the Gypsy Cream owl on my own because I thought it was the cutest toy ever and could not imagine a child not going nuts over it. I guess I was wrong.

2. I am not going to knit another stitch for either of them and will add to that Do Not Knit list my other niece who gushed over the phone to her mother about all the baby sweaters and toys and the toys and sweater I made for her little boy but has yet to send me any type of communication save an unsigned Christmas card. (The baby and toddler gifts were mailed out in October.) Now that I think of it, I never got a thank you from her for her wedding gift--and that was about 4 years ago!

3. I will be knitting pet blankets for the Snuggles Project and hats and scarves for the homeless. I think I shall send those I no longer knit for a card saying I donated whatever in their name and nothing else as several of you suggested.

4. I don't think I could sell the toys I make for enough money to make it worth my while. The yarn and other materials for the owl ran close to $30 and I doubt anyone would want to pay more than say $25 and never mind my time and effort. (that Ice Brand Eyelash yarn is nice, but expensive!) I may knit some toys for some homeless and/or needy children though. I like making toys.

All in all, you made me feel loads better about it. Thanks for being my friends


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Even though I've received lots of "thanks, that is beautiful" from the recipients of my gifted knitted items, I am aware that they have no idea how much time goes into the knitting. But that doesn't matter to me, the knitting is for my pleasure in the first place. Being a knitter is like being an accomplished chef in a fine restaurant. Diners simply enjoy the food, they have no idea how much effort goes into creating and preparing that food. One person cannot appreciate another's efforts unless they walk in that person's shoes. So, we knitters cannot expect a non-knitter to have a clue about what it takes to create and produce a fine knit item. Let's face it, knitting something is simply to bring pleasure to the knitter; nothing more.


----------



## Molly Leigh (Sep 25, 2014)

Not conveying thanks for any gift is just rude. The parents of the children are at fault. We have one side of the family who write thank yous for every gift. When the children were young, we would get notes in crayon, barely legible, as they were just learning to print . 
The other side never acknowledged (past tense here) any gift we sent. So they and their children no longer receive gifts from us. Too bad. It'sore difficult to go through life being ungrateful.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh my, I love that owl, wish I could knit with the eyelash.


----------



## Mainah51 (Mar 20, 2013)

Your work is beautiful, I myself would love to have the owl, I agree with you on venting, my daughter was brought up to say Thank You and write to whomever gave her a gift. But since she went out on her own and has children of her own, we have been totally forgotten unless she needs something. We Never get a Thank you for the gifts we send them and unless we ask if they got them we never know.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

linny anne said:


> Oh my, I love that owl, wish I could knit with the eyelash.


You can. Just make sure you pull the yarn to knit with from the outside of the skein (it is a one directional yarn as far as I can tell) and be careful not to drop a stitch. It is murder to find it!!


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

jmf6406 said:


> You can. Just make sure you pull the yarn to knit with from the outside of the skein (it is a one directional yarn as far as I can tell) and be careful not to drop a stitch. It is murder to find it!!


Hi, I tried with that fluffy snuggly but it was on fairly small needles, polar bear pattern by alan dart, so difficult to see the stitches and also yarn didn't slide at all. Gave up! Maybe try again with eyelash. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I think Miss Manners explains that these days nobody has "manners". Humans have evolved physically, emotionally, and culturally. Here in the USA, especially on the West Coast, families live separately and rarely communicate with each other. We have grown apart and have lost the "old, more refined, ways." We have lost something in so doing, but there is no going back, at least not at this time. Our children, if we even have children, don't send notes; they text. And if grandma doesn't have a smart phone, she can't receive the "thank you text" and the child's mother is too busy at her job to even notice if her child thanked grandma for the gift.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> Wow! I wasn't aware how many of you got the ol' heave ho when you made special things or sent nice gifts. I remember sending hand written thank you notes after Christmas when I was NOT prodded to do so and was so young that I had to ask my mother to address the envelope and affix a stamp.
> 
> Thank you all for your flattering comments, words of encouragement and advice. I have decided the following:
> 
> ...


You should check the prices they ask in those Speciality Boutiques. Was surprised to see a simple sweater for a Baby that really did not have very expensive material for $ 50 on Sale in a Boutique in Coronado, Ca. The same way I saw in a place in Dallas,TX. You just have to present your product to the right people.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe she assumed her Mom would tell you how much she loved everything? She really should have gushed to you personally.

2. I am not going to knit another stitch for either of them and will add to that Do Not Knit list my other niece who gushed over the phone to her mother about all the baby sweaters and toys and the toys and sweater I made for her little boy but has yet to send me any type of communication save an unsigned Christmas card. (The baby and toddler gifts were mailed out in October.) Now that I think of it, I never got a thank you from her for her wedding gift--and that was about 4 years ago!


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Zeldablu (Jun 1, 2014)

First of all, your work is so lovely. Bless your heart for making these for your family. Its so important to keep these activities going. I am going to offer an opinion that might upset a lot of people but here goes. I am almost sixty and I have been making all kinds of arts and crafts for my friends and family since I was a teen. Sometimes I have gotten a casual thanks,occasionally an effusive thanks, but quite often nothing at all. This bothered me also. I thought, "don't they know what goes into this?" The answer was probably no, they don't. At first I decided not to do this again, but then I really had to take a look at myself. Was I giving this with a condition attached to it? Or did I really want to give them something from my heart? I had to accept the fact that if I gave it away, I could not have any expectations from it. This was such a major step for me and I was able to translate that into other parts of my life. There is an old saying,"Practice random acts of kindness and sesnsless acts on beauty!" This frees me up to allow me to appreciate myself for contributing to another's life! I hope you keep up the good work.&#128077;


----------



## Mjwormstead (Sep 3, 2014)

Your work is beautiful. My family doesn't appreciate my work so I knit for myself And charity.


----------



## n ancyrboyle (Jun 23, 2013)

I agree with Zeldablu. Once the gift is given, it is no longer mine to worry about.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

That unfortunately is a sign of the times - I like to thank anyone who has done something nice for me!!


----------



## passionblu (May 9, 2011)

Those articles are beautiful.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh my Lord. Your pieces are absolutely beautiful. I would have been thrilled to death to receive the sweater you did for your niece. Shame on them.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Your work is beautiful and I understand how you feel. It is disappointing not to be told if the recipient liked the item or not, but that is more the way they have been brought up. I have gotten to the stage where I ask the parents what my grandchildren would like so I get the right thing. My daughter sends gifts from Canada to my son and his family, (as well as to me), and very rarely does she know if he has received the parcel or not. She has to ask me to find out for her. My son complains if she doesn't let him know when he sends something over. Charities are always grateful for what they get even if the recipient doesn't thank the giver.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

I told this story to my daughter and this what she said: When kids are little, they wear pretty much what mom puts on them. This includes the wonderful baby sweaters, hats and blankets. They will do this until about the age of 4. After that, many kids do not want to wear heavy sweaters. Her kids wear long sleeved tee shirts in the winter and short sleeved ones in the summer. Neither child likes to wear a sweater. Perhaps that is what happened to you. Of course, that does not excuse poor manners and a lack of acknowledgement. Girls especially have decided tastes in clothing, many times dictated by what their peers are wearing. They don't want to appear dorky by wearing something their friends do not like. This is especially pronounced in middle school. So, grandma, try not to let your nose be too out of joint. You might explain next time that you understand that they may not want to wear heavy sweaters so you will give them money to purchase what they want. All you can ask is that they take a selfie of them wearing it and send it to you!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

RuthRoss said:


> I told this story to my daughter and this what she said: When kids are little, they wear pretty much what mom puts on them. This includes the wonderful baby sweaters, hats and blankets. They will do this until about the age of 4. After that, many kids do not want to wear heavy sweaters. Her kids wear long sleeved tee shirts in the winter and short sleeved ones in the summer. Neither child likes to wear a sweater. Perhaps that is what happened to you. Of course, that does not excuse poor manners and a lack of acknowledgement. Girls especially have decided tastes in clothing, many times dictated by what their peers are wearing. They don't want to appear dorky by wearing something their friends do not like. This is especially pronounced in middle school. So, grandma, try not to let your nose be too out of joint. You might explain next time that you understand that they may not want to wear heavy sweaters so you will give them money to purchase what they want. All you can ask is that they take a selfie of them wearing it and send it to you!


The little girl's grandmother specifically told me the girl liked short sleeved sweaters since she gets too warm and in fact grandma (my sister) approved of the pattern picture I sent. And "grandma" isn't a doddering, out of touch person. She keeps up with the latest fashions and is quite a clothes shopper. So it wasn't the style. The kid wasn't too thrilled with the Gypsy Cream owl, either, so I would say she doesn't appreciate hand made stuff myself.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

You know, I agree with Zeldablu. Once you give a gift, it's outta your hands. Go figure what's going on inside their heads. And please forgive me if I insinuated that you were doddering; it wasn't my intent.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I've learned not to make something for thanks. Some thank and some don't. If they don't, they only get that one item, because I don't know whether they liked it or not, and I don't want to waste time and energy. That's not vengeance, I just feel I'm being practical. And charity items are my favorite, because I don't know the recipients, and the items are most likely to be helpful. I just love knitting and crocheting enough that I don't feel a need to be thanked. Maybe I'm a little nutty....


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Can I be your recipient? I love the items you made. Unfortunately I have a sister the same. Whether I make or buy somehow they are not "in the same class" as what she buys. So I don't buy or make for her or her family.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

And, I have a 37-year-old daughter who would LOVE that owl!


----------



## RobynAL (Feb 24, 2013)

I have done the same thing, I knitted some things from a great nephew when he was born, and never once received any thanks or acknowledgement at all from them. So you are not the only one who this has happened to.
Other people I have knitted for have always let me know how much they appreciated what I knitted for the.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Your knitting very well done, so that's not the problem :thumbup:


----------



## chamal17 (Jul 18, 2014)

Lovely work. Especially that owl, it looks real to me. Keep knitting. Your work is worth sharing.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

You did a great job on all of them. I don't make things for people that don't appreciate them anymore, only the ones that do. I spent alot of money on yarn, $75, for a blanket and sweater for a nephews baby, when asked if it fit her all I got was "I haven't tried it on her yet because she's too squirmy", and the knit blanket I never did see, that told me to never knit for that family again, lesson learned.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

oh i hate that i do not do anything for family anymore there all idiots .
just do what you want and forget them we have done alot for my family gifts for marriage and babies but never got a thank you and i think they even got rid of alot of stuff , go figure you have a right to be very angry they are beautiful.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

oh i hate that i do not do anything for family anymore there all idiots .
just do what you want and forget them we have done alot for my family gifts for marriage and babies but never got a thank you and i think they even got rid of alot of stuff , go figure you have a right to be very angry they are beautiful.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

What great items who can figure people out you never know. Trouble is they do not realize the love and work that goes into our knitting. I would love to receive the things you made.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

So much is taken for granted because you knit. They tend to think you are knitting anyway, so why not?! Very disappointing.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh, my goodness! Your knitting is beautiful and all the items are wonderful. Shame on them for not saying "Thnak you!"


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You can send me gifts whenever you want and you will get a Thank You along with some more yarn. 
You do beautiful work!


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

If you have s pattern for the owl I would love to get it from you. The owl is my Irish clan emblem.


----------



## Utishka (Nov 8, 2014)

Most young people now don't appreciate hand-made gifts. I would definitly drop them from my gift list! Even if they weren't thrilled and appreciative, the least they could do is thank you! They were never taught manners from their parents who are equally to blame. Please give your beautiful work to someone who will love and appreciate it. "Love's labor Lost."


----------



## Utishka (Nov 8, 2014)

arlenecc said:


> My grandkids also don't acknowledge even receiving their gifts,(all in their late 20's) so I think next year I will give things I make to charity, and send a card to the kids, saying I have donated gifts in their name, to the charity. What really astounds me, is I know they were taught better manners by their parents.


I LOVE THIS!!!!


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

It is disappointing that they didn't thank you for the gifts. Regardless of what the gifts are, those children should have been taught by their parents to express their thanks, either by phone, email or snail mail card. The fact that you made the gifts makes them even more special. Shame on the parents as much as the children who don't appreciate what you gave them.

My oldest niece sent me a thank you card for the overalls I knit for her first child a month or so before the second child was due. She didn't get a gift for the second one, or the third one for that matter. This was 20 years ago.


----------



## Utishka (Nov 8, 2014)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Your gifts are all beautiful, you have put a lot of hours making them and to get no thanks is really hurtful.
> Three weeks ago I sent a big parcel to our step-grandson for his new baby girl. Parcel contained five complete baby outfits (3winter, 2 summer)
> Two baby blankets, cot blanket and two Teddy bears, I knitted and crochet all of them. I registered the parcel which cost $25 and sent him an email to tell him when I posted it and the tracking number, also asked him to send me an email to let me know it arrived safely. I knew it arrived two days after posting as I checked the tracking with Aust. post.
> Well I waited and waited to hear from him, nothing. So yesterday sent him a message on Facebook asking if parcel arrived. Got a message back today, message said "arrived OK thanks Nan."
> ...


They DO NOT DESERVE your gifts! Please do what you suggested and cut them off for good!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Everything is absolutely perfection! Young people are not taught about the importance of sending a thank you note! The way to teach them is to send no more gifts! If they then ask why they were forgotten, answer with, "As soon as I receive notification that you received my last gifts, I might put you back on my list." Thank you for sharing your gifts with us! I love them all, but the owl is my favorite! Have a Happy New Year.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Happycamper said:


> . On Christmas she was thrilled to see a 'wardrobe' already knitted and spent the day changing the doll's clothes over and over. Now that's happy! I have plans to knit HER a sweater like your lavender one which is lovely! !


Make a little one for her doll too!


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

you made beautiful items which I would b proud to wear. If it's not appreciated, forget them. It's their loss. No more knitting for them just a check. Some people don't have heart. YasminaB


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

They are all lovely! I really love the owl, he is delightful.


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

I think you did a really good job on all your knitting especially the owl! We have all experienced the pain of not receiving an acknowledgement of gifts (handmade or bought)but also the delight when someone does bother to thank you even if its only a text! This Christmas I received very mixed acknowledgements of projects I had made From one grandson I got a picture sent to me straight away of his bear wearing a xmas jumper I had made for him, another grandsons mum commented I don't think he will wear this (he's 3) at that age I decided what my children wore. My eldest grandson I didn't knit for (he is 16) but bought clothes for and the next time I saw him he was wearing them! A set of penguins I made for my sisters church Christmas sale never reached the stall a helper bought them straight away and I have another set on order for next year by another helper. A hat made for my brother in law was put on straight away and my sister phoned me to thank me for a scarf I made. I think you must just accept that some people do not appreciate the time and effort that goes into handcrafts but for everyone who doesn't there are lots who do! Just enjoy the process of your knitting and when you do get a thank you it will be a nice surprise !


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

jmf604- Your knitted items are beautiful, and beautifully made. 
Ingratitude is some thing I will not tolerate. If I give a carefully made, or thoughtfully purchased gift, the least the recipients can do is thank me. If not, no further gifts from me! It sounds harsh, I know, but manners are such a necessary thing in our world! Hope you have a HAPPY NEW YEAR! : )


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

Not all children want money My 6 year old grandson is over the moon when I knit anything for him and if we go into our local wool shop will pick out wool he likes and ask me to knit it for him ! His other grandparents will normally send him a cheque for his birthday or Christmas (even though his mum is always telling them he would much prefer a gift even a small car or football would be preferred to a £50 cheque)he just puts the cheque to one side as it means nothing to him. They only live about 30 mins drive away from him so delivery of any presents would not be a problem and he is their only grandchild. Also he doesn't look for large expensive presents although he is the only child of 2 parents in reasonably well paid jobs! In fact one birthday I gave him a small bottle of bubbles the day before and told him it was his birthday present to just tease him a bit. The next day when I gave him his proper birthday present he said no nanny you have already given me my present don't you remember the bubbles that we were paying with yesterday! it made me a bit tearful at the time to think a 5 year old would be so grateful for a small bottle of bubbles and I told his mum and dad they should be really proud of him !


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I would go as far to say that your sisters flippant attitude about it came out of jealousy. I think I'd ask the recipients if they have tried them yet for fit and see what they have to say.


----------



## Greymelkin (May 15, 2012)

I, too, thought that the young girls shrug was a very smart garment and I think that we all enjoy making things, it is a passion that we share. I have almost finished the 1898 sea mans hat which seems an ideal garment to knit for the homeless or maybe a farmer. As many have said share your work where it is appreciated but it does take a little experience to find out who appreciates it most.


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

Lovely work, unfortunately this business of not thanking people seems to be the norm now. I no longer knit for family for the same reason but prefer to donate items to charity shops etc where they are always welcomed. Who could not love that owl, he is delicious.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Some people are just inconsiderate and that can be hurtful. I feel badly for you as your items are lovely. I especially like the gray sweater.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Love your beautiful work and please don't be too upset as generations change and in this era of technology and speed sometimes good manners are forgotten. Unfortunately the days do writing a thank you letter are bygone for many children as some parents no longer pass down this much appreciated polite gesture. We can't really blame the children though and am sure the parents meant no harm but was so thoughtless I agree. Your items are beautiful and am sure they are much appreciated but parents should teach their children good manners. Happy new Year to you and yours. xx


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

RuthRoss said:


> You know, I agree with Zeldablu. Once you give a gift, it's outta your hands. Go figure what's going on inside their heads. And please forgive me if I insinuated that you were doddering; it wasn't my intent.


I didn't take any offense at all! I was just saying that some older people very well be out of touch with what young people like, but that isn't the case with my sisters. They really DO know what their children/grandchildren's tastes are and I made sure I asked before I started the projects. I also have a young woman friend that I consult on fashion issues just to make sure I don't make something that is out of style for the recipient as a double check. I remember very well as a kid getting a nice knitted hat every Christmas from my aunt that was seldom worn since I lived in a warm climate, so I don't want to repeat that mistake. I think I was a bit cross when I posted and I am sorry if I came off snippy.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

maryannn said:


> Some people are just inconsiderate and that can be hurtful. I feel badly for you as your items are lovely. I especially like the gray sweater.


That really IS a shrug. The garment ends right below the bust line and the sleeves come to the elbow. It looks like a full length sweater in the picture because it is an extra small--my niece is a size 0 to 1!! VERY tiny!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wow!! that is one sweet Oakley!! and the tops are beautifully crafted. 

I'm sure there are a lot of people out there who will appreciate your knitting skill


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

You work is beautiful. A pity that no one of your family appreciates it. At least your sister and the parents should have known better. Vent here all you want, it often helps at least a bit.

And you're right, better go with charity knitting if your family doesn't mind anyway.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Great,hope they will reply ,still early. Beautiful job love the sweaters!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Lovely gifts. It can be disappointing to be unappreciated when we give nice things we've made. I have 3 GKs, two of whom love my knitted things and when I visit, I see heaps of well-loved knit toys everywhere. When they receive another one there are shouts of joy!
But the 3rd? Well, that one has fewer from me because I've noticed that after 5 minutes they end up under a heap of other stuff and look pristine new because they've never been cuddled and played with. The child can't even remember them when asked. 
Just choose who gets these lovely things you make.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very lovely hand-made items. Yes, it would be far better to find other recipients who appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Your items are beautiful! Simply and succinctly stated, most people have forgotten their manners - if they had ever learned them! Write this off as a good lesson and in future don't bother to send anything (especially money!) and let your family know the reason. I can almost assure you that if they didn't acknowledge and thank you for these gifts, nothing you might bless them with in the future will elicit a thank you.

If you do charity knitting, be sure to let your family know what you are doing and even send photos of some of your work with a note that it is going to the charity you support. Perhaps you could even let them know that you are donating in THEIR name!

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

All of your projects are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

This has probably been said but it most likely isn't whether or not they liked it but just bad manners about thanking for anything. I have a family (on my husband's side) who have Never ever written or rung to say thanks for presents even when we were living in another country. I never knew if they had even got the presents. Gave up in the end.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

All the items are beautiful !


----------



## Parvin (Feb 8, 2014)

your work is very very good, do not be disheartened, keep going.
Happy New Year to you and all my friends on this site.


----------



## andreapatrick (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh dear. I know how you feel as it has happened to me - just no response. Back in the day I had to write a thankyou letter. It is very hurting when there is just no acknowledgement. Aren't kids taught to respond these days?


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

You do a fantastic job with your knitting! I know your feelings are hurt and I don't blame you. That is why I mainly only do charity items anymore. I wait on my kids to ask me to make things for them and my grandkids. that way there are no more un-appreciated, un-wanted gifts at my house!


----------



## Gaynorgail (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful knitting, it's a shame people don't realise the hard work that goes into each piece, but we appreciate it


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

I think your gifts are BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## peachcobbler (Apr 15, 2011)

randiejg, it is so wonderful that your 15 year old granddaughter thought enough of what you have made her in the years past to say she wears everything you make her. I pray that your shoulder and elbow will be healed in the name of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Golly gosh I would be more happy with those very well made items over cash!


----------



## peachcobbler (Apr 15, 2011)

It doesn't matter what they know about their kids--it still shows no respect to you--lets call it what it is. You were not being snippy. The truth is the truth and no need to cloak for them. It is the principal of the thing.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

What a good job you did on all of them. Love the owl. I used to make things for my GD and DIL and never once got a thank you or a pic of them wearing the scarves/hats or afghans I had made so a couple years ago I said no more. Felt guilty the first couple of years but no more. No I also do charity items and feel good knowing the recepiants will appreciate them even if I don't hear a thank you from them.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

UPDATE: I did hear from my niece She said she loves the shrug and it will be great to wear when practicing or teaching (she is a dancer--mostly ballet) So I feel loads better about that one. I will make her more stuff. Nothing from the grand-niece, who is the grandchild of my other sister. So older sister and family will continue to get hand knit stuff. Younger sister and family are still on the Do Not Knit list. I can't tell you how appreciative I am of your support and advice. Soooo glad I stumbled on to KP a couple of years ago when looking for free patterns and found you all!


----------



## bevlynott (Apr 12, 2013)

One way to solve this inconsiderate problem is to just not send anything....since you don't know for sure if she liked them or not. I quit giving if I don't get a "thank you"..I don't mean a written thank you...just a phone call. 
The inconsiderate starts with the parents...that's what I have learned.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, I just think so highly of the owl. I knit a lot and have for years but I hate to put anything 'together'. Wish you had sent it to me .


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hudson said:


> Oh, I just think so highly of the owl. I knit a lot and have for years but I hate to put anything 'together'. Wish you had sent it to me .


Gypsy Cream gives excellent instructions on putting that owl together and it wasn't hard to do. The only sort of creepy part is when you skewer the head on to the body with straight knitting needles I get too emotionally attached to the critters I knit and it seemed a cruel thing to do to him. However, it is a great technique and I will use it again.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Kathleenangel said:


> What a good job you did on all of them. Love the owl. I used to make things for my GD and DIL and never once got a thank you or a pic of them wearing the scarves/hats or afghans I had made so a couple years ago I said no more. Felt guilty the first couple of years but no more. No I also do charity items and feel good knowing the recepiants will appreciate them even if I don't hear a thank you from them.


Thank you and all of you who have made such flattering remarks. I have started making pet blankets for the local animal shelter now. This was one of my New Year's resolutions and now that I am free from knitting for some on my old list, I have time to do so


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Wonderful solution, jmf. My daughter and I have knit for the local Humane Society for years; the employees are so grateful for pet mats.


----------

